# Finding job in India from Singapore



## skj_84 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi,
I am an expact from India working in Singapore as a Software Developer. I am planning to move back to India for personal emergencies. 

** Is it possible to find jobs in India from Singapore itself?
** Has anyone tried the same recently and got success? If yes, can you please share your way of doing so?

Thanks,
SK


----------



## bobbyalex (May 27, 2014)

skj_84 said:


> Hi,
> I am an expact from India working in Singapore as a Software Developer. I am planning to move back to India for personal emergencies.
> 
> ** Is it possible to find jobs in India from Singapore itself?
> ...


This is going to be very difficult unless you have some much sought after niche talent. Most tech companies will need you to attend a face to face interview.

Some companies, like Amazon, do an initial telephonic interview which you can attend from Singapore.

But if your question is whether you can leave Singapore with a job offer in hand; it is extremely unlikely.


----------

